

 $5000 / 33ft² – Waterfront Condo (downtown / civic / van ness) - drakaal
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/apa/4373944761.html

======
drakaal
Yes it is a Joke. But it isn't that far fetched, which is why it hasn't been
taken down.

